# Show us your collection (HO scale/gauge)



## gc53dfgc

The idea is simple enough. You post your user name in the post then pictures of your entire train collection. This will include your steamers, Diesels, Electrics, Passenger cars, Frieght, MOW, and all those misc train rolling stock and engines. This is a thread where hopefully people can go to view another members collection and possibly even find an engine or rolling stock that they would want to add to their own collection. Names of the engine and rolling stock in the picture is also okay to add but not required. This thread is for HO collections only or trains that run on HO scale track only.

So for mine it would be...

gc53dfgc's Complete Collection

Diesels,








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Atlas master series gold MP15DC CSX YN2








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Atlas Master Gold series Dash 8-40C CSX YN3








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Atlas Master Silver series Dash 8-40B CSX YN2








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Bachmann (DCC Added) GP38 Santa Fe Red Warbonnent style








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Bachmann GP38 Dummy engine that has been weathered as if it has spent a long time in coal country.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Bachmann SD40-2 DCC&Sound with super detailing CSX YN2








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Athearn Blue Box (DCC Added) Dash 9 BNSF HeratigeIII paint scheme








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
AHM Plymouth Industrial Switcher Union Pacific








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
AHM Center Cab GE switcher Santa fe Blue/Yellow paint scheme








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
AHM SW1 Illinios Central Dummy unit with and accompanying SW1 powered unit with DCC installed.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
AHM SW1 motored turned to dummy unit also have a Southern Pacific.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Athearn Blue Box Spirit of 76' U-boat








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
AHM SW1 Dummy engine Santa Fe Blue/Yellow








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc 
AHM RS-3 Pennsylvania RR








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
AHM SW1 (Custom DCC Added) Ilinnios Central


Steam,








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Hornby Live Steam Mallard engine








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Hawthorne Village Bachmann On30 McDonald's express.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Hornby Harry Potter Hogwarts Express 4-6-0








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
AHM/Rivarossi Special Edition NMRA 1980 Heavy Pacific (current Blue Comet)








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
IHC Southern Pacific Daylight 2-8-2








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Bachmann GS-4 4-8-4 Morning Daylight

Frieght,









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Whalthers Pacific Fruit Express reefer.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Western Union Telogragh Co. Telegragh car








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc 
Box car and bachmann Caboose








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Boxcars, Tankers, and Bulkhead flatcars.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Cabooses, Tankers, and the custom built camera flatcar I made.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Special transport cars and cabooses.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Special transport, Cabooses, and covered grain hoppers.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Hoppers, Tankers, Gondolas, and Cabooses.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc

Passenger cars,









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Complete mallard Consist








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
McDonalds Express








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
The Blue comet








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
1930's Daylight consist








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
The Morning Daylight consist

MOW,








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
gandy dancer








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc

Electric,








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
My Trolleys

The krone Circus,








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
I have somewhere near 50 pieces and am only half way done with the collection.

Old Time Steam,









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Bachmann The La Fayette








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Bachmann The DeWitt Clinton








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Bachmann The John Bull








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Triang Stephonsons Rocket

That concludes my current collection


----------



## Big Ed

Most of my HO.


----------



## gc53dfgc

You definatly have got me beat on rolling stock and passenger cars. Can't wait for the November train show to pick up a bunch of goodies.


----------



## novice

Maybe it's me, but this is gonna be a long rendering thread  with all these collections.

You both have amazing collections.


----------



## gc53dfgc

takes at most currently 5 secs
Plus i think there can be only 10 posts per page so at most ten collections.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, since I'm O-scale, I guess I'm out. I did do a count and I have 35 locomotives of various flavors, and about 280 rolling stock. It's all in boxes, so until the layout is in operation, I don't think there'll be any pictures.  I'm not unpacking all that stuff until I have a use for it!


----------



## gc53dfgc

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, since I'm O-scale, I guess I'm out. I did do a count and I have 35 locomotives of various flavors, and about 280 rolling stock. It's all in boxes, so until the layout is in operation, I don't think there'll be any pictures.  I'm not unpacking all that stuff until I have a use for it!


I plan on doing the same in the O-scale section as well this week so get those pictures ready.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, since I'm O-scale, I guess I'm out. I did do a count and I have 35 locomotives of various flavors, and about 280 rolling stock. It's all in boxes, so until the layout is in operation, I don't think there'll be any pictures.  I'm not unpacking all that stuff until I have a use for it!


He is prejudice anyway, it is against his law to post O here!

It's the LAW!

The only reason I took those was to remind me what I had before I packed them.
They have been packed away for a while now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I wouldn't want to break the law.


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> He is prejudice anyway, it is against his law to post O here!
> 
> It's the LAW!
> 
> The only reason I took those was to remind me what I had before I packed them.
> They have been packed away for a while now.


Well it is the HO section after all.

So you don't plan on ever useing those nice HO things again?


----------



## tooter

Hey gc, 

Nice collection! I like that Illinois SW-1 with the little guy on the front the best. 

I'm noting from this thread that there's a fine line between hobby and obsession.

So here's my ob... er, hobby. 










Since this pic I've added some European rolling stock.

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sure is a lot of little stuff in there.


----------



## tooter

I have one collection parameter.

30 scale feet or under...


----------



## gc53dfgc

That's a very nice little collection Choo Choo aparently that SW1 Illinios Central is one of the rarer ones made because of that little guy with his christmas bulb lantern.


----------



## concretepumper

:appl::appl::appl::appl: Impressive to say the least! Man~ I have a few trains compared to you guys!


----------



## gc53dfgc

concretepumper said:


> :appl::appl::appl::appl: Impressive to say the least! Man~ I have a few trains compared to you guys!


Well get them thing's posted we must keep this thread alive.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Uhhh ...

We're gonna need a bigger server to host the forum!

That's some impressive collecting, guys. Ed, you've shown many of those cards before, but GC ... jeez ... you've been holding out on us. Giving Ed a run for his money!

TJ


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> That's a very nice little collection Choo Choo aparently that SW1 Illinios Central is one of the rarer ones made because of that little guy with his christmas bulb lantern.


wow... do you have a pic in the dark so that it shows up? 
I'd really like to see it. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, in the past I showed a shot of the closet with the trains, but I really don't feel like unpacking all of them for a photo-op. Gotta go out today and buy some hardware for the ceiling tracks...


----------



## haphall

I especially like the little shorties in the middle and the bobbers in the back. Are the shorties from SierraWest? I'd like some closeups of those little guys. A nice looking assortment.


----------



## tooter

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, in the past I showed a shot of the closet with the trains, but I really don't feel like unpacking all of them for a photo-op. Gotta go out today and buy some hardware for the ceiling tracks...


Hey John, 

I totally understand...
Mine are all packed away too until I build a layout. One evening I didn't have anything better to do and hauled them all out to take inventory.

Greg


----------



## novice

You guys should air them out once in awhile


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It would probably take me all day to open 300+ boxes and remove the contents, photograph them, and then put them back. I'm just a bit too lazy for that effort. 

Hopefully, they will be seeing the light of day soon...


----------



## gc53dfgc

well it seems the server went down for an hour or so so I would be willing to maybe help buy some components for a better bigger one so this thread can still grow.


----------



## novice

I just used the pics I already posted - perhaps it's time to get a photobucket or picassa account for the images - that may help.


----------



## norgale

Lots of jibber jabber but few pictures. This can't last for long. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

norgale said:


> Lots of jibber jabber but few pictures. This can't last for long. Pete


Well, you just added to the _jibber jabber_, where's your pictures?


----------



## tooter

Here's all my European stuff... 










C'mon, John... unpack a few boxes and take a pic. 

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

I don't expect it to just take off. I mean it took me a week alone just to get my entire collection pictured and edited to proper size because of school and other things so it will take time but I hope most will join in. I also see already a lot more pictures in this one thread then in any other on this forum.

Choo Choo I like all your european stuff as ussual nice and short. The log skidders seem a bit out of place to me. To US-ish and western-ish for Europe.


----------



## jonyb

Nice collection guys. Ed, how long did it take you to set up all those box cars in the corner?


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> Choo Choo I like all your european stuff as ussual nice and short. The log skidders seem a bit out of place to me. To US-ish and western-ish for Europe.


Yeah, I tossed them on just for fun... 

Here's my little collection of wooden cars...










Greg


----------



## MacDaddy55

Man this is like Championship Poker....who has the biggest hand! Ed did you get permission from your wife to use the kitchen table...mine said"NO WAY"...so I cleared the kids old book shelf in what is now the Train Room! Here is my Steamer Fleet, Diesels,Rolling stock and i've got some older stuff out in the garage...but I'm not opening evey box...whew. Enjoy...oh yeah where's ShayGetz with his collection and I will invoke the name of Stationmaster Bob who I guess no longer belongs to the forum...cuz they have Mucho,Mucho Choo Choo!:laugh:

OMG!!! I'm an Engineer!!! YAY


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Mac,

Ohh ... be still my beating heart ... a WHOLE ROW of black steamers! Hubba hubba! Dim the lights and give those babies some action!

TJ


----------



## novice

Wow, some sweet collections being displayed - nice grouping MacD


----------



## MacDaddy55

Thanks guys, Its not much....but it makes us happy! we have some more stuff in the garage on the layout and I'll post some photos of the action...the old meat plant is coming down with a slew of constrution activity. Thanks again!:thumbsup: I also have a US army Train that is pretty big...but I have to unpack that and it takes a while!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Them there are a lot of steamers!


----------



## gc53dfgc

Alright who done did it? Which one of you mods messed with my thread title? I specifically had this one show us your collection and the other show us your collection (O scale/gauge). I especially want to know who put that gauge part in this ones title. Surely everyon knows it is only HO scale there is no gauge.

Oh and what's with the Irish Wiskey Loafs Mac? is that your other obse...er hobby? :laugh:
or are them some new hybrid trains that run on ethanol in their?


----------



## MacDaddy55

Let me tell ya laddie about the story of the Irish Whiskey Bread....tis been a tradition at the Neighborhood Pub and grill over the years that we put a slice of Whiskey ERGH Bread on a plate for St. Paddy's....for you see one slice of this bread makes at least 2 shots of Jamesons taste like Water...:laugh::laugh: and the leftover boxes make great rolling stock containers for storing multiple cars, and keep that BOOZY AROMA!!:thumbsup: Gotta keep with the Scotts/Irish tradition!! WOOO......WOOOO!!


----------



## norgale

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, you just added to the _jibber jabber_, where's your pictures?


Gotta take some pictures first but that won't take long. Not much to see yet. Pete


----------



## novice

norgale said:


> Gotta take some pictures first but that won't take long. Not much to see yet. Pete


Doesn't matter - I don't have much either and still posted...

Now, go take those pics


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> wow... do you have a pic in the dark so that it shows up?
> I'd really like to see it.
> 
> Greg


OK, here they are Choo Choo









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc

Idecided to get some use out of my new light and dimmed it useing DMX and got a nice nightime blue.


----------



## tooter

Thanks, gc...

...that little lantern guy is really cool! :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## jordysmeets

Well here is my excuse for a collection








far from perfect though, still alot must be done on some of these buggers (Mainly the tanker cars that are way to light on weight)


----------



## norgale

I think that I read somewhere that an average freight car should weigh in at seven ounces. Does that sound right? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There's a formula for car weights, but for HO I think that's a bit heavy. Check chart #3 here: http://www.awrr.com/scalecharts.html

A 40' boxcar in HO-scale would be 5.5" long; hence, the recommended total weight would be W = 1.0 + (5.5 x 0.5) = 3.75 ounces.


----------



## novice

Looks like a great start of a collection - doesn't have to be perfect 

What is that Red/silver topped car second row from back? A Loco? Looks interesting.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

One of the recommended fixes besides weights is replacing the plastic wheels with steel wheels.


----------



## jordysmeets

novice said:


> What is that Red/silver topped car second row from back? A Loco? Looks interesting.


the oldest engine I have, A Lima DB 216 engine, it is very loud but it still works.


gunrunnerjohn said:


> One of the recommended fixes besides weights is replacing the plastic wheels with steel wheels.


Perhaps I will, perhaps I will also search for a less wide metal wheels as the lima cars seem to hick-up at the rocco switches.


gunrunnerjohn said:


> There's a formula for car weights, but for HO I think that's a bit heavy. Check chart #3 here: http://www.awrr.com/scalecharts.html
> 
> A 40' boxcar in HO-scale would be 5.5" long; hence, the recommended total weight would be W = 1.0 + (5.5 x 0.5) = 3.75 ounces.


ok should remember that formula, I though of drillin a little hole in the car and then fill it up for more weight. Though that might take a while as I have no drill and am t0o in-experienced to try it, even if I had one+ I would need some paint to cover the hole .


----------



## norgale

Love those night time pictures.Very different and interesting. Nice work. Since I contributed to the jibber jabbering on this thread I will now attempt to post the pictures of my railroad fleet. Kind of a beat up roster of left over engines and rolling stock from now defunct railroads but it all works and runs ok. Some itms were bought new during the good times and other items were begged, borrowed or flat out stolen while nobody was looking. The stolen stuff had to go directly to the paint shop to be redone with no names but they are only used in the back woods anyway.:laugh:
The mountain/tunnel in the background is coming along nicly and I finished gluing all the screen onto the cardboard frames today. Next comes the mud slinging. Pete
I'm not getting these pics right so you'll just have to click on the link for now. Sorry.
I gettin' there. Hang on.


----------



## norgale

xxxxg Rather than wast this space where I tried to upload a picture, here is a link to a video I made this afternoon on the progress of the tunnel/mountain on the BGC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lioCaFq12A8


----------



## Massey

Norgale you got he pics right you are good to go. Just host the images on photobucket and then use the [img....] tags to post them directly here. Use a max size of like 800x600 so it does not mess the forum up with a side scrolling bar.

Oh and that Silver Streak engine brough back some memories. My best friend growing up had that engine. Good 'ol Tyco. 

My collection is going to be posted soon. I just need some free time where I am not bothered by kids who want to play with daddy's toys or a wife that is curious as to why ALL my trains are comming out. (last time that happened I started building a new layout.)

Massey


----------



## norgale

I didn't realize the pictures were that big. THis must be a very old version of this forum format. It's the same as RC GRoups but has five more moves to post a picture. Wish this one could get upgraded so picture posting wouldn't be such a problem for so many people. It sure is a pain when ya can't see the train. 
The Flash is a recent purchase off Evilbay and isn't running. I have to work on it a bit to see what the problem is. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Massey said:


> Just host the images on photobucket and then use the [img....] tags to post them directly here.


You can host the pictures right here and do the same thing. The advantage is that when you reorganize your Photobucket account folders, they don't disappear here.


----------



## cabledawg

I just crashed through these pics, but I'll post these up till I get better ones. Current inventory is 7 locos and 27 cars.

And before anyone says it, yes I have a "crash guard" ready to install on the table edge to prevent trains from falling off. In the almost six months of running that side of the layout, we've had but one accident, and it could have been prevented if I'd been paying attention.


----------



## novice

CD - Love that passenger train - what loco is that?


----------



## cabledawg

Which passenger train? The one on the verge of death or the short one with two cars (last pic I posted)? The bigger one on the edge of the table is a Bachmann USRA 0-6-0 steamer with factory DCC. The cars are Athearn BB, four of which have been cut down to midget size. The other one is Toby (the tram engine), Annie and Clarabel, all from the Thomas and Friends kids show. Toby got a DCC conversion and eventually I'll add lights, but for now he's hauling the coaches until Thomas comes back from Sean. I did THomas' DCC conversion, but Sean is adding sound and new lights.


Edit: Looking back at a few of those pics, they look horrible. I'll take some better ones tomorrow that arent so fuzzy or dark.


----------



## novice

Yes, the one running along the edge - "walking the tightrope" lol

Nice loco  I like the steamers with those large smoke stacks.


----------



## cabledawg

I'm actually looking for more steamers. My oldest boy loves them. He wants a Big Boy and while the Rivarossi ones will work on a 18"R curve, they look kinda silly doing it. Lots of overhang. I personally want a few mid sized ones like 4-8-0's or there abouts. I also want another switcher, so a tank engine is on the list, too.

But yeah everyone loves that little guy. Cant haul much, before they were cut, those five passenger cars used to be too much. Just wheel spin until it got enough speed, then it couldnt stop fast enough. Can you say power slide?


----------



## norgale

I'd say your pictures were fine cabledawg. I'm curious as to what the yellow hopper cars are? Havn't seen them before. That tank car in the back appears to have a fire cannon on it. Interesting concept. Seminol Gulf RR could have used a car like that recently when one of their engines started 9 fires along their right of way. They had fire engines from all over the area putting those fires out. Lookin' good guy. Pete


----------



## cabledawg

The hopper cars are just grain cars, but I think european versions. I bought them from tankist, maybe he'll let us know. I just wanted some short cars for Thomas to pull around. The tank car is an Air Force labeled car and I'd assume its a fire fighting tank car. The nozzle came with it and is mounted on a platform with what looks like a pump. Kids saw it at the LHS and so "we had to have it".


----------



## tankist

some of my IMHO Gems:

SBB Swiss crocodile Be6/8











OBB (Austrian) E94 











Prussian G8.2 
after 1920 known as BR-56 when all the separate German railways were united into DRG










Wurttemberg Class C











Swiss Re 4/4 mark 4 (AKA Re440 ). now fixed and complete with pantographs and eletrical equipment. i guess i need to updated picture










Intermountain ES44AC











BLI SD40-2











P2K GP38










Atlas Silver 8-40CW











Atlas Gold 8-40C











Genesis MP15


----------



## gc53dfgc

What's the deal with that sooline switcher Anton? It looks like it's been to hell and back.


----------



## tankist

its the "Milwaukee bandit" scheme as envisioned by athearn. in future i plan to weather and paint to better resemble the prototype. and maybe if i'm brave even renumber into this:


----------



## gc53dfgc

cabledawg said:


> The hopper cars are just grain cars, but I think european versions. I bought them from tankist, maybe he'll let us know. I just wanted some short cars for Thomas to pull around. The tank car is an Air Force labeled car and I'd assume its a fire fighting tank car. The nozzle came with it and is mounted on a platform with what looks like a pump. Kids saw it at the LHS and so "we had to have it".


Those hopper cars are actually for special chemicals like ferilizers.


----------



## gc53dfgc

tankist said:


> its the "Milwaukee bandit" scheme as envisioned by athearn. in future i plan to weather and paint to better resemble the prototype. and maybe if i'm brave even renumber into this:


So wait the actual prototype when brand new was given that stripy paint job?


----------



## tankist

the actual prototype was Milwaukee road painted in its orange/black scheme. to save on repainting SOO just patched the lettering and put big white "SOO" on it. this scheme got nick name of "Milwaukee bandit "


----------



## tjcruiser

Jeez ... ya' think they could have afforded more than one lone can of black spray paint, and some hardware store sticky white letters!


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*MY Collection*

OK so here goes...this is my pile of stuff , pics are taken on my pathetic interum "test" layout....been racking my brain on what my full layout will consist of.  but anywho here are my pics.... The Big boys are non-functional but can be pulled along by another loco as a lash-up. The Mikado steamer runs very well .


----------



## jordysmeets

lol since my last post about a week ago I got 1 new engine and 8 new cars 
The old:








The new :







(want to repaint the US train cars) 
Question: are there model train companys that make US train cars with (or able to switch with) lima couplers? saw some us engines in a german shop but those were unable to change the couplers (according to the guy working there) PS I know about Mehano but there stock appears to be rather small.


----------



## JohnAP

*My collection*

My latest pride and joy



















Broadway 2-8-2 with DCC and sound....needs smoke!


----------



## Massey

John is that the engine you got for $50 on the other thead? Where did you get a BLI for $50 if that is the same engine. I miss the train stores out there. Dale's Trains was my favorite place. I want that live steam engine he has too!!

Massey


----------



## JohnAP

I wish the 2-8-2 was $50. I posted it in the Show us your collection thread. Here it is.



















I LIKE it! DCC with sound, all it's laking is smoke!

The 2-6-2 I picked up at Debbies RC

Sorry, I posted this earlier on the other thread


----------



## Big Ed

This is the other thread. John, look at #70 here...


----------



## Big Ed

Cabledawg 
And before anyone says it, yes I have a "crash guard" ready to install on the table edge to prevent trains from falling off. In the almost six months of running that side of the layout, we've had but one accident, and it could have been prevented if I'd been paying attention. 



Well then can I see what you got planned for the "crash guard"?

I am looking for ideas, as I got to make something too.


----------



## Massey

Debbie's R/C is another place I really miss. I am really temped to move back to VA just for the hobby stores. I hate the state laws there, the weather is pretty ok (minus the humidity) but there were great train people and great hobby stuff. I also keep a couple of aquariums and Animal Jungle was the best. THere is nothing like that here in Tacoma, no really good hobby stores and no really good pet stores, and I have not met many train people. 

Massey


----------



## JohnAP

*It ain't what it used to be*

Massey, it's like most everywhere else these days here. Hobby shops and pet stores are gallon everywhere from internet sales, rising taxes, fuel prices etc. The RC shop at 5 points is gone, Hungates at Greenbrier mall is gone etc. Just met Dale last friday. Great guy. Just ordered a digitrax super chief setup from him, Ill get all my track etc for my new layout from him. Too bad I didn't get to meet him sooner. I'll be moving back up North when I retire. These old bones can't take the summer heat or the 30 degree winter rains here!


----------



## Massey

I didnt shop much at the Hungates in Greenbrier but I did go to the one at Pembrooke. The manager there Jim is the current president fo the MER Tidewater Division, NMRA. Good guy there too. Dale was kind enough to hold a train I had on layaway for me a few months when I lost some of my Navy pay and could not afford to get it out of layaway. I am glad he did, that engine is my pride and joy of my trains (even tho it is steam and I model modern day). It is a BLI Norfolk and Western Class J #611. It is a truely beautiful engine. Pics of my collection are comming soon, I just finished doing some moving so now I will have some time.

Massey


----------



## JohnAP

Hungates had a lot of really good stuff. None of the department stores have models anymore, not even Wally World. I think the only thing Dale doesn't sell is tools. I'd love to have about a week just to look through all the stuff he has. Better yet, the money to buy it all!


----------



## Massey

OK here are my engines. I will have to pull out the rolling stock later. There are only 3 engines missing, the Athearn BB SD40-2 that I am currently upgrading, and the SD70M that I won at auction that I have not yet recieved. And I didnt take out the Xmas train which is a Bachmann On30 2-6-0










This is my favorite engine of them all It is a BLI N&W Class J #611 with DCC and sound.










And this is a Proto 2000 Heritage 2-8-8-2 that I won at an raffle! This is the only thing I have ever won... did I mention ONLY! Not bad for a first win!










The X-mas train!









I hope you all enjoy. 

Massey


----------



## Artieiii

That's quite a nice CSX collection of engines you have there Massey. 
-Art


----------



## norgale

Massey how would you possibly miss the other two engines with all that to play with? Great looking collection I'd say. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> Massey how would you possibly miss the other two engines with all that to play with? Great looking collection I'd say. Pete



And did you all notice?

On the kitchen table too.


----------



## x_doug_x

http://s857.photobucket.com/albums/ab140/x_doug_x/Ho Scale/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## norgale

Nice stuff Doug. I like your steam engines and Masseys too. I have no steam power so I think it's time to acquire a few pieces as they will go with my 50's layout. Good post. Pete


----------



## x_doug_x

norgale said:


> Nice stuff Doug. I like your steam engines and Masseys too. I have no steam power so I think it's time to acquire a few pieces as they will go with my 50's layout. Good post. Pete



I really like mine as well. I don't know if bachmann still makes the 0-6-0's with santa fe lettering. I had one that didn't run, the plastic couplers for the drivers were busted it is the shell of the engine shown in picture and tender. I had a newer 0-6-0 with the darkened wheels and black hand rails. I installed the black hand rails and darkened wheel chassis under the 0-6-0 santa fe shell. I already had the matching at&sf model power passenger cars. I think the darkened wheels and black handrails with those passenger cars came out great, i also installed a new smoke unit straight from bachmann. you can see the difference in the wheels/ hand rails from the boxed photo and the photo showing it infront of the passenger cars. it looks better with the darkened wheels/black handrails to me.

the texas special is a lionel prob. postwar ho scale set.


----------



## norgale

Are you going to build a layout or do you already have one? These engines will look great once they are on some tracks. Didn't know Lionel ever made any HO trains. Interesting and probably very rare. pete


----------



## x_doug_x

Just collect for now, there are a couple items i'll prob. never get rid of. I like some of it, it's more of a collection thing though. I don't have patience to sit down and watch trains run in circles, at least not yet. LoL


----------



## gc53dfgc

I must say all the collections so far look outstanding. Keep on posting them up and updateing them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Massey

Thanks for the compliment guys. The wife didnt get to see all the trains out on the table. I don't know that I would have a collection still if she did LOL. Anyway I have the BB SD40-2 all torn apart now and a bare frame is sitting in front of me waiting for some work to get done on it. Hopefully by the end of the night I will have the light board at least mocked up on the new frame.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed

Massey said:


> Thanks for the compliment guys.  The wife didnt get to see all the trains out on the table. I don't know that I would have a collection still if she did LOL. Anyway I have the BB SD40-2 all torn apart now and a bare frame is sitting in front of me waiting for some work to get done on it. Hopefully by the end of the night I will have the light board at least mocked up on the new frame.
> 
> Massey



A little train oil is good for your intestines.


----------



## Massey

My intestines have enough issues with out adding the extra iron! I dont remember reading that EMDs are digestible. Anyway she likes the new engine and was amazed that I only had that many engines. LOL She thought I had alot more after all the trains her and I have been buying over the years. I told her I could have more, it would not take too much to make it more... Yea I got a look I dont like getting 

Massey


----------



## norgale

Not to worry Massey. You have too much invested to back out now. The wifey knows that too. I'd say you were good to go for a few more locos. Ha! Pete


----------



## Massey

Once the bills are all paid for, and the house is paid off and the savings is being built back up again she will prolly not mind as much if I get one here and there. But I still dont have room to build a layout... I needs to fix me that problem.

Massey


----------



## akira12

gc53dfgc said:


> takes at most currently 5 secs
> Plus i think there can be only 10 posts per page so at most ten collections.


Well, since I'm O-scale, I guess I'm out. I did do a count and I have 35 locomotives of various flavors, and about 280 rolling stock. It's all in boxes, so until the layout is in operation, I don't think there'll be any pictures. I'm not unpacking all that stuff until I have a use for it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm in a similar boat, but I did post my TMCC stuff in the O-scale thread.  I was far too lazy to dig out all the rolling stock and conventional locomotives. :laugh:

Show us your collection (O scale/gauge)


----------



## JohnAP

*New cars*

My latest acquisitions. Passenger cars for my NY Central 2-6-2 steeamer


----------



## x_doug_x

Nice collection Massey! I really like the class J and the big steamer.


I think i'm slowly converting to collecting G guage LoL.


----------



## Littlefoot14

My collection will be posted in a few days, not much to see, half a dozen locomotives and about 50 frieght cars. Theres certainly a few gems in my collection though too! 

Massey- Gorgeous collection! I love all those black beauties in there, you could use some YN3 CSX units though! If you had some CPR colors and some D&H, your collection would be my heaven! I have to ask, would you ever consider selling either the CEFX SD90MAC or the NS SD80MAC?


----------



## Box Car Steve

*HO collection*

Well Boxcar steve has 35 diesels.......... photo in my gallery under BOXCAR steve's trains. Not good at posting up the photo's........

2 Baltimore Ohio diesels
1 CP rail
1 Spirit 76 diesel
4 Union Pacific diesel's
2 Burlington Northerns
4 Santa Fe GP 20's
3 Chattanooga diesels
1 Milwaukee Road 
1 Conrail diesel
2 Southern Pacifics
1 Rock Island
1 Rock Mountain line
1 New Jersey line
6 Chessie System
3 F7 Santa Fe's Red / Silver
1 BNSF GP30
1 F7 Santa Fe Blue / Yellow


----------



## Massey

Littlefoot14 said:


> I have to ask, would you ever consider selling either the CEFX SD90MAC or the NS SD80MAC?


Those 3 engines are my favorite ones. I have about 40 Walthers RD4 coal cars that look so sexy being pulled by those 3 engines together, there is no way I would break up that consist. Bad news is I dont have any coal loads for them to haul  But the empties still look good.

Massey


----------



## swiggy

*my collection*

I couldn't fit it all too well. mainly grain and freight. some oil, gondolas, and excursion passenger cars:thumbsup:

2 GP60m's, 1 GP40, and a 0-4-0. 1 of the GP60m's is a Santa Fe #144 that burned in I think California?????


----------



## tankist

so you joined to say you have stuff and not show it (when the title clearly asks to post pictures)? or are you here to promote that resource you linked in your sig? 

please remove that link asap


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Curious how a person with one post managed to post in two threads, I guess someone will have to explain that to me.


----------



## norgale

swiggy said:


> I couldn't fit it all too well. mainly grain and freight. some oil, gondolas, and excursion passenger cars:thumbsup:
> 
> 2 GP60m's, 1 GP40, and a 0-4-0. 1 of the GP60m's is a Santa Fe #144 that burned in I think California?????


Well that's enough to keep you busy for awhile. You have a great start on your layout and plenty of room for all sorts of railroading. Let's get going. I'd like to see how that foam works out for you. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser

Anton, John,

The guy in Post 102 (since deleted by me) is a spammer. John, he had stolen your exact words from the post below, and then tacked on his "buy a phone" link.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=75744&postcount=95

As a side note ... if a post looks suspicious, I do a Search on the text. Often, it's a blatant "steal" of someone else's post.

I've decimated him ...

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Nice collections guys...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

TJ, I thought those words looks familiar!


----------



## tjcruiser

gunrunnerjohn said:


> TJ, I thought those words looks familiar!


I hope he's gonna send you a royalty check!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> I hope he's gonna send you a royalty check!


I don't give spammers my address.


----------



## jugbutt

jordysmeets said:


> Well here is my excuse for a collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> far from perfect though, still alot must be done on some of these buggers (Mainly the tanker cars that are way to light on weight)




what era is those cars from? they look great:thumbsup:


----------



## Anonymous

OMG these pics are awesome!!!!!! I just started in the model train world so i dont have alot of cars/engines (i have had the trains for a while but never really used them) some are packed away so i cant take pics till i clean my garage (big mess lol) but i have like 3 engines and idk how many cars (not much) i can take pics of tomorrow i have some Amtrak train cars but like i said there lost in the pit of doom lol. Those are all HO I also have some N Scale but only 2 engines and one blew up for lack of a better term, it started sparking so i took it apart (not knowing what i was doing) and well R.I.P.


----------



## norgale

Yes they do look great. I like the passenger cars. Very nice. Pete


----------

